# Problem updating fresh installation



## dsancho (Sep 5, 2012)

I just installed the system but I can't seem to be able to update it. The update command doesn't see any mirror and is unable to fetch the key. This is what I'm getting:


```
freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I also tried portsnap fetch and it went perfectly fine. It downloaded the whole package and I could extract it afterwards. I'm new to FreeBSD so I don't know what else to look. I could find no other solutions online so any pointer would be appreciated.

I'm running FreeBSD on a VMWare environment. This is my version:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD lab-free 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan 3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Also, pinging the update server seems to be working just fine:


```
ping freebsd.org
64 bytes from 149.20.53.40: icmp_seq=0 ttl=47 time=247.374 ms
```

I can't copy-paste from the machine so I had to type char by char... 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mamalos (Sep 5, 2012)

dsancho,

I've never used the freebsd-update command, but it seems that your system either does not resolve the mirror correctly or it doesn't search for the proper file-path on the mirror it is looking at. From the man(8) page I did not find any verbose option, but I see that you can give a specific server as an option, using -s. Moreover, you should consult the /etc/freebsd-update.conf file to see what the settings are, because this is -most probably, since your network seems to work- where your problem relies.

And take a look at the Handbook, you might find something useful there (if you haven't done it already).

Good luck.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 5, 2012)

Ah!

Now I saw that you are running FreeBSD from within a VM. Try to see your firewall settings on your host system (as well as on your FreeBSD box, which I suppose you haven't setup already) and see if it blocks something. Use tcpdump on both machines to see where the packets are sent and what responses you're getting.


----------



## dave (Sep 6, 2012)

If portsnap and ping work fine, then it is probably just an issue with the FreeBSD-update mirror.  Wait a while and try again.


----------

